# S.Valentino, su internet lettere di vendetta per i delusi



## MariLea (29 Gennaio 2007)

NEW YORK- Le rose sono rosse . Le viole sono blu. Il nostro amore è morto, perché non muori anche tu?

San Valentino si avvicina e l'amore è nell'aria -- insieme con la vendetta, e con gli innamorati delusi che mandano lettere avvelenate, corone di fiori e persino pesci morti ai loro ex amati.

"Registriamo un vero e proprio boom in questo periodo dell'anno", ha detto Alan Harris, fondatore del sito www.poisonpen.com che, per una piccola somma di denaro, spedisce lettere o cartoline d'odio anonime agli ex partner.

"Molte persone lo trovano molto catartico. E' un po' come la psicanalisi, solo che costa molto meno", ha detto Harris, il cui motto è : "Quando ci tieni così tanto che gli vuoi far avere il peggio".

Tra i best seller di questo periodo dell'anno c'è un biglietto con su scritta, in color rosso sangue su sfondo nero, la frase "Mi mancano le parole". Voltando pagina appare una mano con il dito medio alzato.

Yahoo! Personals ha nominato il periodo tra le vacanze natalizie e San Valentino "la stagione della fine degli amori".

Un'inchiesta del servizio di appuntamenti online ha intervistato 2.583 dei suoi utenti e ha scoperto che le coppie pensano all'eventualità di lasciarsi in questo periodo due volte più che negli altri mesi dell'anno.

"Le persone tendono a "resistere" con i loro partner durante l'inverno per non rimanere soli durante le vacanze, ma, una volta finite le festività, è tempo di andare a caccia o lasciarsi catturare", ha detto Anna Zornosa, vice presidente di Yahoo! Personals.

Quindi mentre i romantici vanno in giro per negozi a San Valentino - gli americani dovrebbero spendere quest'anno 13,7 miliardi di dollari (10,6 miliardi di euro), secondo la Federazione degli esercenti americana - i delusi consumano le loro piccole vendette.

Nel sito emotivamente sovversivo Despair.com, tra le offerte del co-fondatore Lawrence Kristen, c'è una fotografia di una rosa rossa con la scritta: "Eri fatto per me. Forse da qualcuno che voleva punirmi".

Per concludere, se non vi sembra abbastanza, www.ThePayBack.com fa spedire un simpaticissimo pesce morto e puzzolente a qualcuno che vi ha ferito e sul sito dell'azienda di spedizioni si trova la frase "Invece di arrabbiarti, pensa a vendicarti".


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Gennaio 2007)

Gli americani sono un controsenso vivente.

Da un lato milioni film su amori impossibili e dichiarazioni in piena metropolitana con tanto di applausi ... vomitevoli, ... dall'altra tutto il contrario.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' un paese da non prendere nemmeno in modo leggero, ... è un paese da ignorare perchè quelli non hanno idea nemmeno che esiste l'oceano atlantico tra loro e l'Europa.

San Valentino per loro dovrebbe essere una festa da abolire, ... anzi, l'unica festa che sarebbe giusto lasciargli è quello strazio di Halloween.


----------



## Old Evah (29 Gennaio 2007)

odio san valentino


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Gennaio 2007)

Evah ha detto:


> odio san valentino


Odiarlo suona di qualcosa di sentimentale comunque; sarebbe meglio ignorarlo, ... questo darebbe l'idea che ti sia indifferente


----------



## Old Evah (29 Gennaio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Odiarlo suona di qualcosa di sentimentale comunque; sarebbe meglio ignorarlo, ... questo darebbe l'idea che ti sia indifferente


E' morto il mio migliore amico, la sua stupida ragazza s'era incazzata con lui perchè si era dimenticato di farle il regalo, allora andò dal fioraio a prendergli un fiore.. ci andò col motorino, allora unico mezzo perchè aveva appena compiuto 18 anni.. era una giornata che il cielo cadde giù talmente pioveva...ti lascio immaginare il seguito


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2007)

Io amo s.valentino...e' la festa piu' stupida dell'anno 

	
	
		
		
	


	





quest'anno mi faro' un regalo meraviglioso che ho gia' adocchiato...

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/globalknives.html


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Gennaio 2007)

Evah ha detto:


> E' morto il mio migliore amico, la sua stupida ragazza s'era incazzata con lui perchè si era dimenticato di farle il regalo, allora andò dal fioraio a prendergli un fiore.. ci andò col motorino, allora unico mezzo perchè aveva appena compiuto 18 anni.. era una giornata che il cielo cadde giù talmente pioveva...ti lascio immaginare il seguito


Casi della vita, ... però non trovo che sia saggio lasciarsi schiavizzare da coincidenze simili, ... poteva pure essere Natale, ... che cosa fai ? Odi il Natale per questo ?

Uno che muore è morto, si possono fare discussioni su come e quando, ... ma se uno muore di notte, ... non mi pare il caso di odiare la notte per questo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La vita è piena di casi strambi e strani, se li segui tutti, ... meglio chiudersi in casa.


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io amo s.valentino...e' la festa piu' stupida dell'anno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io scelgo .... Global Fish Spatula GS-27 $56.95 , costa poco e penso che possa provocare qualcosa di davvero doloroso


----------



## Old Vulvia (29 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io amo s.valentino...e' la festa piu' stupida dell'anno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sei appassionata di cucina, lanciatrice di coltelli o.. un futuro killer?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo scorso anno ho ricevuto uno splendido mazzo di rose rosse da parte di un "ragazzino" che aveva preso una cotta per me.. 14 anni di differenza, per un momento è riuscito ad emozionarmi e a provocarmi quasi virginali rossori.. Poi la razionalità ha preso il sopravvento.


----------



## Old Evah (29 Gennaio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Casi della vita, ... però non trovo che sia saggio lasciarsi schiavizzare da coincidenze simili, ... poteva pure essere Natale, ... che cosa fai ? Odi il Natale per questo ?
> 
> Uno che muore è morto, si possono fare discussioni su come e quando, ... ma se uno muore di notte, ... non mi pare il caso di odiare la notte per questo
> 
> ...


 
.. lo odio comunque..


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Gennaio 2007)

Evah ha detto:


> .. lo odio comunque..


Avrei risposto la stessa cosa .....


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Io scelgo .... Global Fish Spatula GS-27 $56.95 , costa poco e penso che possa provocare qualcosa di davvero doloroso


mi son comprata sabato scorso Tako Sashimi Knife 12" G-15...porco dito dovrebbero chiedere il porto d'armi!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sei appassionata di cucina, lanciatrice di coltelli o.. un futuro killer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sono iscritta ad un corso di cucina giapponese- sushi e sashimi...ma possono sempre tornar comodi per altri utilizzi


----------



## Old Evah (29 Gennaio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Avrei risposto la stessa cosa .....


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> mi sono iscritta ad un corso di cucina giapponese- sushi e sashimi...ma possono sempre tornar comodi per altri utilizzi


Mi è venuto in mente un assurdo film, dove un cuoco giapponese fu ingaggiato per la sua eccezionale bravura a consultare il più antico libro di cucina della storia; tutti ne parlavano ma nessuno poteva aver il privilegio di consultarlo. Si diceva che chi avesse potuto leggerne le ricette sarebbe cambiato a vita. L'aspirazione di ogni cuoco giapponese, ... l'estremo premio alla carriera. Dove solo le più grandi personalità del mondo potevano degustarne il risultato.

Mi dispiace dirlo se vi capiterà di vederlo: in questo libro erano racchiusi i segreti di come cucinare gli esseri umani


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2007)

*caso mai*



Lettrice ha detto:


> mi sono iscritta ad un corso di cucina giapponese- sushi e sashimi...ma possono sempre tornar comodi per altri utilizzi


..se mai riuscissimo a organizzare ..il ristorante ..non lo scegli tu vero? 

	
	
		
		
	


	







​


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..se mai riuscissimo a organizzare ..il ristorante ..non lo scegli tu vero?


Tranquilla P/R...tanto se riusciste ad organizzare io non sarei dei vostri


----------



## tatitati (30 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io amo s.valentino...e' la festa piu' stupida dell'anno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
minikia.. shinning..o giù di lì...


----------



## tatitati (30 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> mi son comprata sabato scorso Tako Sashimi Knife 12" G-15...porco dito dovrebbero chiedere il porto d'armi!!!!!


 
perchè vi leggo che poi mi date delle idee allucinanti!!!!!???!!!


----------



## La Lupa (30 Gennaio 2007)

Comunque questa è bellissima:














"Eri fatto per me. Forse da qualcuno che voleva punirmi".


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> minikia.. shinning..o giù di lì...


 
Ma tu i coltelli in cucina non li hai???

Usi il pensiero per tagliare le verdure?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2007)

*uffa*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Tranquilla P/R...tanto se riusciste ad organizzare io non sarei dei vostri
























































Lo so che non puoi ..però ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	















​


----------



## tatitati (31 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu i coltelli in cucina non li hai???
> 
> Usi il pensiero per tagliare le verdure?


 
come hai fatto a indovinare?


----------



## MariLea (31 Gennaio 2007)

*tatina*



tatina ha detto:


> come hai fatto a indovinare?


Lettrice ha detto "tagliare"


----------



## tatitati (1 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Lettrice ha detto "tagliare"


ho capito lea
appena hai tempo fammi uno squillo.. di tutto di più.. la telenovela continua


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io amo s.valentino...e' la festa piu' stupida dell'anno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io mi sono regalata tempo fa tre coltelli da lancio perfettamente bilanciati........del tipo alla Lara Croft da mettere in vita o al polpaccio...............una figata! Li tengo lì...........non si sa mai!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io mi sono regalata tempo fa tre coltelli da lancio perfettamente bilanciati........del tipo alla Lara Croft da mettere in vita o al polpaccio...............una figata! Li tengo lì...........non si sa mai!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tranquilla che ormai sei fuori dal pericolo stupro


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*lo sò lo sò*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Tranquilla che ormai sei fuori dal pericolo stupro


 
Circola troppo viagra e, funzionando a ore, tanto vale farsi la tette-culo tonica più disponibile. 
Bisogna essere comprensive
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io mi sono regalata tempo fa tre coltelli da lancio perfettamente bilanciati........del tipo alla Lara Croft da mettere in vita o al polpaccio...............una figata! Li tengo lì...........non si sa mai!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E chi ha orecchie per intendere.... intenda!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2007)

*amichevolmente...*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Tranquilla che ormai sei fuori dal pericolo stupro



>Lo stupro è un atto di violenza ..sopraffazione e umiliazione e non ha nulla a che vedere con l'attrazione sessuale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



>L'insinuazione che oltre una certa età si perda ogni attrattiva sessuale fa augurare problemi prostatici fulminanti


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io mi sono regalata tempo fa tre coltelli da lancio perfettamente bilanciati........del tipo alla Lara Croft da mettere in vita o al polpaccio...............una figata! Li tengo lì...........non si sa mai!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se mai ci dovesse essere una pizzata portali  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....trapassano anche la latta no?


----------



## MariLea (2 Febbraio 2007)

ma ragazze.. non basta averli, bisogna pur imparare a lanciarli...
ci vuole esercizio!!!


----------



## Bruja (2 Febbraio 2007)

*maileuccia*



mailea ha detto:


> ma ragazze.. non basta averli, bisogna pur imparare a lanciarli...
> ci vuole esercizio!!!


 
...................ma noi l'abbiamo la latta su cui esercitarci..............  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Febbraio 2007)

Più che una pizzata mi sembra che state preparando la "Guerra dei Coltelli", ... insomma, ci sarà una possibilità di uscire dal ristorante senza un taglio da qualche parte ?


----------



## MariLea (2 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ti offri come sagoma per farci esercitare?
Ti garantisco che se stai fermo, non ti farai un graffio.


----------



## MariLea (2 Febbraio 2007)

*a proposito di San Valentino*

*Festa di Va-lentino, il 19 febbraio è la giornata della lentezza*

MILANO (Reuters) - Una passeggiata lenta con gli asinelli, multe per eccesso di velocità ai pedoni milanesi e un appello ai romani per catturare in una fotografia uno scorcio della capitale spesso ignorato per la fretta: le nuvole del cielo.

Queste alcune delle proposte indette per la *"Giornata mondiale della lentezza*", che si svolgerà il 19 febbraio, promossa per far riflettere sul valore del proprio tempo quotidiano.

"La giornata è dedicata a quanti hanno la prepotente sensazione che il mondo giri troppo in fretta per rimanervi in equilibrio", dichiara Bruno Contigiani, presidente dell'associazione promotrice dell'evento.

A pochi giorni dalla più nota festa degli innamorati, il giorno di Va-lentino creato dall'associazione L'Arte del Vivere con Lentezza (www.vivereconlentezza.it) è un invito a passare un 19 febbraio scandito dai battiti di un ritmo compassato, più umano, lontano dai tempi tiranni imposti dal lavoro.

"Non è necessario fermare il mondo e cercare di scendere: rallentare e riappropriarci del nostro tempo è possibile partendo da gesti anche piccolissimi del quotidiano", dice Contigiani in una nota.

La scelta di organizzare una giornata di celebrazione della lentezza nel primo giorno lavorativo della settimana non è casuale.

"Lunedì è il giorno in cui siamo più frenetici e un momento di pausa può indurci a pensare che forse, divorati dalla fretta di finire per tempo e rispettare le scadenze, perdiamo la capacità di concentrarci e facciamo meno di quello che potremmo…e sicuramente peggio", si legge nella nota.

A Milano hanno già aderito all'evento i Citywalkers, che invitano i milanesi a percorre la città a piedi attraverso un itinerario diverso da quello tradizionalmente turistico, e la compagnia teatrale Scimmie Nude, che terrà letture lente tratte da "La Strategia dell'Orso" di Lothar Seiwert, accompagnate da musica dal vivo.

Sempre nel capoluogo lombardo scatteranno i Passovelox -- per calcolare la frenesia dei milanesi che saranno simbolicamente multati e invitati a rallentare un po', per abbracciare un minuto di calma.

A Casciano Terme, Pisa, i piccoli asinelli Gioconda, Gaia, Libero e Allegra, saranno gli inusuali compagni di viaggio per una camminata lenta di 10 km con meta il suggestivo borgo medioevale di Lari.

I romani amanti delle arti fotografiche si potranno invece improvvisare "Cercatori di nuvole", per immortalare le bellezze del cielo capitolino.


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Fa. ti offri come sagoma per farci esercitare?
> Ti garantisco che se stai fermo, non ti farai un graffio.


Non ci pensare proprio ....


----------



## Bruja (2 Febbraio 2007)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> Non ci pensare proprio ....


Lo vedi che sei malfidente.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MariLea (3 Febbraio 2007)

uomini di poca fede... tsè!
non ci fanno esercitare? 
peggio per loro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




vuol dire che all'occorrenza si faranno male, molto male  

	
	
		
		
	


	







P.S. si però... ma l'inglese..? ci sono notizie..? come sta..?


----------

